# My Film Music Magazine column about Logic Pro X is up



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=11545


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jay, I really really wanted to say "Thank You" for the great overview (I really did).

But damm it... that theme is going to be ringing in head all day long! wa wa wa...:lol:
(such a classic theme, but could you imagine anyone writing that today?)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 24, 2013)

synergy543 @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Jay, I really really wanted to say "Thank You" for the great overview (I really did).
> 
> But damm it... that theme is going to be ringing in head all day long! wa wa wa...:lol:
> (such a classic theme, but could you imagine anyone writing that today?)



:lol:


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 24, 2013)

Good and effective overview and review for current users of Logic 9.

Just the stuff and none of the fluff. 

I would probably expect another review with the intricacies you find in the next few weeks or months. Hmmm, I don't remember seeing anything in there about the lack of 32-bit support. (Yes, all you developers need to get on the ball to provide 64-bit plugins.) At least we don't have that dirty little 32-bit Bridge to complain about anymore. Here I'll probably be putting SPAT and any other 32-bit doodads in an instance of VEPro5 and connecting via VSL's Audio Input plugs. 

Myself, I might well wait until the .1 update that Apple seems to come up with quickly for its Pro products. Still on OSX 10.6.8 here. 

Thanks!

.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 24, 2013)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Good and effective overview and review for current users of Logic 9.
> 
> Just the stuff and none of the fluff.
> 
> ...



i originally had the removal of 32 bit support under the GOO heading but decided to remove it, as it might piss some people off 

Anyone who follows Logic probably knows by now that nearly 2 years ago Apple told developers they need to get with 64 bit because the next version of Logic would not support 32 bit, just as Digital Performer did not when it went 64 bit.


----------



## vrocko (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice write up Jay, as a long time Logic user myself, I completely agree with everything you wrote. Hopefully the developers will fix some of the issues that still persist but I am very happy with the update so far.


----------



## wolf (Jul 24, 2013)

Good summary, thanks Jay. I agree with your good/bad points.

small correction: "Switching an audio track from mono to stereo or vice-versa now requires a pull-down menu rather than simply clicking on a circle on the Channel Strip."
On my setup this actually still works with a simple click (both in Main Window and Environment), but it's gotta be a short click. The menu pops up when I click hold for 0.5sec or so.


----------



## Cecco (Jul 25, 2013)

Good article Jay! Looking forward for a new book of yours: Going pro with logic pro X! Last year I have purchased your "Going pro with Logic pro 9 "and it has been most useful.
:D


----------



## kclements (Jul 25, 2013)

Cecco @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Good article Jay! Looking forward for a new book of yours: Going pro with logic pro X! Last year I have purchased your "Going pro with Logic pro 9 "and it has been most useful.
> :D



+1

cheers - 
kc


----------



## Tatu (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the article, Jay. Good, non-bs summary of a long time user.

One question; Do midi-effects finally work during offline bouncing?


----------



## Christof (Jul 25, 2013)

Another question: is the panning now real directional panning or still volume based (left-right)?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

Tatu @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Thanks for the article, Jay. Good, non-bs summary of a long time user.
> 
> One question; Do midi-effects finally work during offline bouncing?



I will have to check that out. My guess is that it is a real time process, but I could be wrong.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

Christof @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Another question: is the panning now real directional panning or still volume based (left-right)?



On a mono track, yes, as it always has been. On a stereo track, you still need the Direction Mixer plug-in for true stereo panning.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

Tatu @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Thanks for the article, Jay. Good, non-bs summary of a long time user.
> 
> One question; Do midi-effects finally work during offline bouncing?



Good news!

I opened a synth and added the Arpeggiator MIDI FX, set it to 8th notes. I chose Bounce Region in Place, which is offline bouncing ,and sure enough you hear the Arpeggiator in the audio file.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 25, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Good news!
> 
> I opened a synth and added the Arpeggiator MIDI FX, set it to 8th notes. I chose Bounce Region in Place, which is offline bouncing ,and sure enough you hear the Arpeggiator in the audio file.



Now that's good news! Thanks!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you Jay, your a good'un


----------



## asilagy (Jul 25, 2013)

I do my multi out templates by linking multi midi's to a 16-out multitimbral instruments in Environment. I know a lot of other people do this as well.

Jay, Do you see track stacks/ smart controls effecting your core templates.


My current template doesnt exactly play nice with Track folders/stacks for volume subs, because the volume is controlled via a transformed CC or an aux in the mixer. As it stands now its a nice way to group tracks So I can hide specific sections vs. a global on-off hide button.


Smart Controls seem a great way to have ipad control of basic parameters, and continuity for where to twiddle faders across all tracks, however I like to automate under my Piano roll for many things (ie CC7,11,1 etc) because its easier to follow an arc of a phrase. It seems Smart controls is only automatable in the arrange window. Perhaps i need to start doing all automation in arrange window, or just stay with my currentl workflow... I dont know.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 25, 2013)

Also a very cool new feature is the ability to easily arrange sections of song easily using the Global Arrangement track. Been waiting 18 years for this one !! Thanks to Jay Asher for the pro bono info on this one. 8) 

Global Arrangement Track:

The Drummer adds loops depending on which Drummer in which genre you choose appropriate for the different parts of the song. If you have other regions for other instruments, moving the Arrangement Track markers or deleting them will do that for all the regions in that section.

Only the Drummer chooses the content. The rest, you do, but once it is done, you can move sections around, delete them etc. and all the content follows the Arrangement Track.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 25, 2013)

That's a really good overview, from a composer's perspective, as opposed to a marketer's perspective. Honestly, I don't think I would have bothered with Logic X for at least a few months, but now you've got me wanting some of these new features. 8)


----------

